# Compatibilidad entre amplificadores de señal TDA 7377 y TDA 7386



## killagain69 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ayer, estaba montando una radio en un todoterreno, cuando nos dimos cuenta, al quitar la vieja (no servia nada), que aparte de no tener conector universal (ISO) los cables eran todos del mismo color, negros, el caso, que al conectar lo que creíamos era un altavoz, con la radio encendida mientras se escuchaban otros altavoces, hubo un chispazo en la radio, y dejo de oírse, descubrimos que ese cable es el positivo de la batería, y al abrir la radio para ver que se había quemado, vi que lo quemado es un amplificador de sonido TDA 7377, y el caso que mi colega quiere la radio para el fin de semana porque viaja, yo dispongo de un TDA 7386, ¿se puede conectar de alguna manera ese amplificador o es mejor esperar a la semana que viene y comprar uno igual al que montaba? Cabe decir que la radio es de las baratas, si existe la opción de que no funcione al cambiarlo porque se quemara algo mas (que no lo parece) se podría comprar otra. Gracias de antemano por la atención y Saludos! ...


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 17, 2015)

En mi opinion, si puedes colocar el mismo integrado va a ser mejor, para poder adaptor el otro puede ser algo complicado-dicifil. Para no gastar de gusto, sacá el TDA 7377 de la placa y prova la radio asi para saber si prende y si sintoniza las estaciones. Si es asi cambia el integrado no mas.


----------



## killagain69 (Sep 17, 2015)

Gracias por responder tan rápido, la radio enciende y sintoniza, solo que no da señal de audio, por lo que no se escucha.


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 17, 2015)

Pues reemplaza el integrado que va a salir andando de una entonces.


----------



## el arcangel (Sep 17, 2015)

el Tda 7385 /86/60 son compatibles pin a pin . No con el Tda 7377


----------

